# Terrible Troubles of Trytius - Action



## Lither (Apr 2, 2010)

*Alright, time to start the Action Thread. I postponed for too long.*

Trytius is a hive world that has been taken over by a Chaos Cult. Imperial response is on the way, but for the humble citizens of the world it is a living nightmare. Some citizens have formed groups dedicated to the Emperor, trusting in the relief force to save them, others fight merely to stay alive, and some have given themselves completely over to Chaos. Daemons and Cultists roam the streets, killing anything they see and looting buildings at a whim. On the streets, it is little more than a battle for survival. You can trust no-one. No-one trusts you.

Preacher James Yakeaiv looked over at the wounded. They had had many casualties in the Daemonic Uprising of Trytuis, as the Redemptionists named it. Ministering to the needy was difficult enough without adding large numbers of the dead and dying. Some had been badly wounded in the uprising itself, others had been injured in the raids for food and basic medical supplies. He knew as long as the Cult controlled the planet, his work would never be finished. He belonged to one of many Redemptionist groups which were resisting the Cult in every way possible, but they were just a few of the survivors upon Trytius. Where there had once been up of 60 billion living on Daine, now there was estimated to be around 100 thousand. With a sigh, Preacher Yakeaiv focused on his work.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Darot could feel the fear the priest felt, the man was terrified. Darot had attacked the chapel in the morning, everyone had been unprepared. He had easily taken himself past the guards, and it was only a matter of time before he had located the priest.

_`Hello Henrik, I`m willing to bet that this is not how you imagined things would go when we met again. Am I right?`_ The priest just sat there, surrounded by flames, his eyes were as if in an other place. Darot kicked the man in the chest to show him that he was serious. _`You fool really believed that you and your friends could hide from me? After all that has been taken from me, thats not going to happen. I have had visions, whole worlds burning in my name, millions screaming, even more people crying, but I am not going to be so self confident right now, so I could start with a single man screaming and crying, and this chapel burning.`_

*`You will regret that you where born foul animal, I will see that you do!`* the man spat him in the face. Darot laughed, _`You?`_ he took the man around the neck and lifted him up. _`Cant you see, nothing can stand in my path, not even your veteran protectors stood a chance, so what could *you* possibly do to me?`_ The man went quiet. Tears were visible in his eyes. _Lets get to the point old man, where is Hektor Lazacter? I know that you worked together and that he escaped the slaughter! *So where is he hiding?*_ The man was silent. _`Well... The last priest made the same decision to stay quiet, and he met a slow and painful death... His mind was assailed by voices for hours, and his body was being melted by me... Do you want the same future?`_

_He is in the palace on the eastern sector! Please let me be!_ the man said crying.

_`Thank you...`_ were the words he said before he melted the mans brain and sent his soul spinning into the warp.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Sarah lay pefectly still amongst the rubble of the shelled house. She was acting as the forward eyes to Sargeant Titus Pollo, and was trying to focus on the cultists in front of her. There were 5 of them, walking in a loose formation, their defiled PDF uniforms barely recogniseable now. She focused on what she supposed was their leader, the only one who had a sword at his waist before she took a deep breath. She aimed the crosshairs on his shaven head before gently squeezing the trigger. The sound of the rifle silenced thanks to the suppressor she had on her rifle. Their leader fell and instantly the others were alert and scanning the ruins looking for her. She slowly crawled backwards, moving to a new position to pick off the next one.

The once glorious city was now a ruin, statues to the Emperor defilied to a cruel corrupt enemy. Sarah slowly ascended stairs leading to relatively unharmed two story building. Relatively untouched on the outside on the inside the walls were slick with blood and gore. Sarah gagged on the doorstep before deciding on sniping from the balcony. She aimed down her scope to see three of the four cultist heading down an alleyway away from her position. She sighed in relief spotting the fourth making his way straight towards her, checking the lower levels of shelled out buildings. She smiled as she squeezed the trigger, watching in satisfaction as the cultist clutched his face as he fell, spasming on the ground. "Area ahead secure Sgt. Pollo." Sha said into the vox, scanning the area still.


----------



## LJT_123 (Dec 26, 2007)

Alex pondered about the wreckage of the Arbites sector 12 precinct, searching through the consfiscated item room and armoury. Nothing, they had been completely cleaned out. Alex had been ordered to search the building for supplies and weapons, while the rest of the squad took point outside. 
Making his way to the second floor, he discovered the body of an Arbite laid out in the hallway, blood plastered on the walls and floor. Alex gagged, and put his sleeve to his mouth, swallowing down some vomit which had made its way to the back of his throat. He staggered backward, stumbling on the empty cases of a bolter. As the cases scattered across the floor, a silhoutte of a man moved quickly from one room to another. The darkness and nausea from Alex' head wound made him wonder if he was seeing ghosts. He wasn't taking any chances, and fired 8 rounds into the darkness. Cases hit the floor and rolled. There was a moment of deafaning silence, followed by the sound of a loud slump, and trickling blood. A prayer to the dark gods murmered out of the shadows then fell silent. "Soldier, report!" Shouted Sargent Pollo through the Vox. 
"It's nothing sir, shooting ghosts." replied Alex still trembling as he walked down the stairs out of the precinct.


----------



## Ultramarines XIIIth (Apr 5, 2010)

Ymir leaned on the rooftop ledge, concealed due to his dark robe and shadowy surroundings, watching the fires rage, buildings collapse with hypnotizing flames flickering, black ash spiralling in the air, looming like death.
How long had he been up there, hours? days? he could not tell, all he felt on the inside was greif and fear. It had been a week since he last saw her. watched the cultists constantly ravage her body, ever cutting, blood oozing from her body. all he could do was kneel and watch from his chained, exposed back and head, whilst being witness to a blood sacrifice to khorne. He screamed at them to stop the dark ritual, to take him in her place, drowning out her pleads for him to save her, but all was in vain. the head cultist had driven the killing blow, straight through her chest, all in the name of the blood god. he watched as her head and eyes locked onto him with her last ounce of will power saying the last word that he heard from her parted lips, *"love"*. After this Ymir's memory had blanked. when he came to all he could see was the cut corpses of cultists and his loves aquilla on the floor, with no sign of her or the head cultist.
Ymir opened his eyes, seeing once again the burning fire dancing in front of him, with his hand clutched to the aquilla at his chest. "*Redemption is all we have in this cursed world*" he spoke at his chest as he drew his shotgun from his side and loaded several shells.

(OOC first RP :good: )


----------



## Lither (Apr 2, 2010)

James Yakeaiv's back hurt. A great deal. He had finished his daily scourging, and refused to give into any pain granted from it. No matter what cost, he would always survive. He always had. There was no reason to think he would not.

The document on the table in front of him was a more worrying matter. On it was written a report on Imperial forces moving towards this sector. If they reached this place, they could welcome the Redemption Cult back, or declare them heretics among with the rest. He couldn't tell. What he did know was that this news was spreading amongst the survivors like wildfire.


----------

